
An Inside Look at Y Combinator - sant0sk1
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/an_inside_look_at_y_combinator.php
======
pmjordan
This is actually just meta-babble about this:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=213375>

~~~
gruseom
_meta-babble_

That's a great phrase. I hadn't heard it before.

~~~
pmjordan
Google knows 897 instances at this point:

[http://www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=en&q=m...](http://www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=en&q=meta-
babble&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8)

Not _that_ popular a phrase. I have no idea if I picked it up somewhere or
just made it up on the spot, I think it was a subconscious thing.

